# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Downhill Dämpfer mit 165mm einbaulänge?

## bam_janne

Hallo zusammen,ich suche nach einem Dämpfer mit 165mm Einbaulänge für mein "Downhill" Bike  :Big Grin: Ausserdem soll er möglichst günstig sein, da mein Geldbeutel momentan nicht so viel hergibt.Könnt ihr da was empfehlen?Danke im vorraus.LG JannePS: Wer einen Rechtschreibfehler findet darf ihn behalten ;D

----------


## prolink88

ein Downhillbike hat ganz sicher keinen Dämpfer mit 165mm einbaulänge  :Smile: 
du meinst damit vielleicht ein XC Bike oder normales Fully
Rockshox Monarch ist ein guter Dämpfer. gebraucht relativ günstig
einbaubuchsen müßen auch passen

----------

